# Rik Wolterbeek - KNPV Seminar 2/12/12



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I have 2 good friends of mine Jeff Gamber and Eric Carothers (EWDK9 and FromTheLands Kennels) are having Rik Wolterbeek in for a KNPV seminar. I just wanted to post it on here for those guys because I think it will be an outstanding seminar. I would urge you to contact them as soon as possible as space is limited. Also it will be awesome to watch some elite -top of the top K9s do their stuff. I have attached a flier below with the information. 

Here is how you can contact Jeff or Eric. 

[email protected] or [email protected]

Go learn, work dogs and have fun.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Shane! Should be a great time. I'm going to demo Carlos and Uzi in the KNPV "101" Demo, and maybe one other stud dog if he is here in time to bond and bring him on the field. 

I have a lot of my police and military friends from macdill afb going to work their dogs. Eric will be working Carlo. So, should be a fun day overall..,


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Riks a very good decoy, and is one of the few true dutchmen we have in this country, I think anybody looking for some info on decoying and KNPV stuff this would be a great place to go especially for all the folks that advertise they are doing KNPV here in the USA, also all the folks that are looking to get there dogs work by a professional that can also give some insight on there dogs, I think this would be a great oppurtunity for you guys and gals that are serious about it.


Hope you guys have a good time and enjoy yourselfs, looks like a good time to come


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

You should have a discount for girls that just want to come and watch, I think a know of at least two :-\"

Have fun... is this at Connie's field?

t


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like Ariel and I will be there to deliver Jeff's new PH 1 dog to him. Looking forward to seeing Rik again.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

GEEEEZ Jeff, I am going to have to try to argue with Jen now HAHAHAHAHA, Any other tricks up your sleeve Gamber. And another PH1 what the heck dude, congrats.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

tracey delin said:


> You should have a discount for girls that just want to come and watch, I think a know of at least two :-\"
> 
> Have fun... is this at Connie's field?
> 
> t


Tracy

That's the field. Discount sent through PM. I think you'll like the discount


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Sometimes... I love being a girl 

Thanks Jeff, very nice of ya, I will be there and look forward to meeting face to face. 2 mins. from my house... no excuses 

t


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

geeez your already giving away the seminar for almost free at 85 dollars, how much of a hand out can you possibly give folks:-s


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> Looks like Ariel and I will be there to deliver Jeff's new PH 1 dog to him. Looking forward to seeing Rik again.


Thanks Mike. That Ph1 with the other dogs you're bringing should be an awesome seminar. If you and Ariel want to grab a TB Lightning Hockey Game while you're in town, I'll have two tickets waiting for you...

I think it will be great time for sport, LEOs, and PP handlers alike.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> GEEEEZ Jeff, I am going to have to try to argue with Jen now HAHAHAHAHA, Any other tricks up your sleeve Gamber. And another PH1 what the heck dude, congrats.


My thanks go to Mike for that. This new dog is going to rock. I definitely have a lot of fun with my guys and they all bring something special to the table. 

Just need a new decoy after Carlos retired my only option within 90 minutes.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> geeez your already giving away the seminar for almost free at 85 dollars, how much of a hand out can you possibly give folks:-s


Not trying to make any money, just lessen the "red number". It's one of the benefits of the old shirt and tie lol.

Just wanted to make available a good decoy, trainer, great dogs, and good people. Now with Mike & Ariel coming the stakes have just been raised...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

jeff gamber said:


> My thanks go to Mike for that. This new dog is going to rock. I definitely have a lot of fun with my guys and they all bring something special to the table.
> 
> Just need a new decoy after Carlos retired my only option within 90 minutes.


Always nice to hear of new stud quality being made available to the public, of course of the right situations for those breedings of the female being breed quality as well. 

Well sorry to hear that about the decoy but life is what it is and everybody has a road laid out for them good or bad, sounds like his road wasnt to promising I guess.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

jeff gamber said:


> Not trying to make any money, just lessen the "red number". It's one of the benefits of the old shirt and tie lol.
> 
> Just wanted to make available a good decoy, trainer, great dogs, and good people. Now with Mike & Ariel coming the stakes have just been raised...


Thats nice of ya


----------



## Jeremy Wall (Jul 21, 2011)

jeff gamber said:


> My thanks go to Mike for that. This new dog is going to rock. I definitely have a lot of fun with my guys and they all bring something special to the table.
> 
> Just need a new decoy after Carlos retired my only option within 90 minutes.


WOW.Whats the story on the decoy?? Im pretty familiar with Carlos, tough dog for sure...but retired one in 90 mins...WTF?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jeremy Wall said:


> WOW.Whats the story on the decoy?? Im pretty familiar with Carlos, tough dog for sure...but retired one in 90 mins...WTF?


I think he was referring to a 90 minute drive Jeremy, I could be wrong though.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Jeremy Wall said:


> WOW.Whats the story on the decoy?? Im pretty familiar with Carlos, tough dog for sure...but retired one in 90 mins...WTF?





Harry Keely said:


> I think he was referring to a 90 minute drive Jeremy, I could be wrong though.


Actually close to both. The drive is about 90 minutes, but this was I think the third session for these "decoys". Jeremy if you look on my youtube channel EWDK9 the decoy was using a comp weight suit (against my advisement) and Carlos got him doing a flee and did some tendon damage due to his pushing, hard bite. Disclaimer: The decoys in my area arent very strong


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

All I know is that I am very envious! You guys in Florida are having all the fun! 
I wish that I could be there to watch all of it unfold - How many times do you get to see dogs at that elite level on one field on the same day! Wow that alone is the price to attend!

Jealousy is setting in!


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> All I know is that I am very envious! You guys in Florida are having all the fun!
> I wish that I could be there to watch all of it unfold - How many times do you get to see dogs at that elite level on one field on the same day! Wow that alone is the price to attend!
> 
> Jealousy is setting in!


Get into the belly of a metal bird and get down here! Canadiens are allowed at the seminar lol


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

You guys are expecting a lot from an old guy from Holland, don't assume that you are going to see excellent decoy work, it's almost 20 years ago that I retired officially as a KNPV National decoy. Still taking bites in the suit. My mind still wants to do it but the body is getting slower.
I promise I will do my best but please don't make me run all over the field :grin:


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Rick

I might have to take the drive down..Just to say thanks to the man that got me interested in the dog sport.

Are you bringing some boerenkool


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

**Shakes Head** 

OLD Guy... Yeah For Sure, yet no excuses, once you stop its easier not to start.


----------



## Jodi McCaw (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok guys take it easy on him and make sure he gets home in one piece.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jodi McCaw said:


> Ok guys take it easy on him and make sure he gets home in one piece.


HAHAHA from what I hear as well from folks and a guy that has known him for a number of years he is still very light and humble on his feet, he knows who I am talking about:razz:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Id like to come to that myself. Id have to fly so I wouldnt bring a dog. But Id love to come learn some stuff. Im gonna see if its still early enough to get a good deal on a flight.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

@ wil
@ Rik
@ mike & Ariel


Heinekens on me all day. If it's a payday week lol


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Rick
> 
> I might have to take the drive down..Just to say thanks to the man that got me interested in the dog sport.
> 
> Are you bringing some boerenkool


That would be great Will, for the boerenkool you have to come with me on my next trip to Holland


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Wayne Dodge said:


> **Shakes Head**
> 
> OLD Guy... Yeah For Sure, yet no excuses, once you stop its easier not to start.


Yes old in years but the mind is still going for it. Hope you can make it that weekend, we can go and run for hogs in the Tampa Bay area, that is you run and I get a 4 wheeler


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

jeff gamber said:


> @ wil
> @ Rik
> @ mike & Ariel
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: dude your funny, have you ever had a bad pay day, get real would ya.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> :lol::lol::lol: dude your funny, have you ever had a bad pay day, get real would ya.


Okay. Heinekens on me all day...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

jeff gamber said:


> Okay. Heinekens on me all day...


Good man, your welcome guysO


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> Id like to come to that myself. Id have to fly so I wouldnt bring a dog. But Id love to come learn some stuff. Im gonna see if its still early enough to get a good deal on a flight.


Brian, Don't know where you live but Allegiant air has great prices to St. Pete FL


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Brian I hope you can make it man! I really think it will be a great time. I'm super stoked to see my friends, meet you guys, and work my boys Carlos, Uzi, and my new guy! Well, mike will work my new guy for me lol!!

Rik as a bonus and a good host I'll get you those hockey tickets and an appointment an a massage therapist lol


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

jeff gamber said:


> Brian I hope you can make it man! I really think it will be a great time. I'm super stoked to see my friends, meet you guys, and work my boys Carlos, Uzi, and my new guy! Well, mike will work my new guy for me lol!!
> 
> Rik as a bonus and a good host I'll get you those hockey tickets and an appointment an a massage therapist lol


Don't need a massage therapist, the Fl sun will take care of my aches. Thanks for the hockey tickets I'm sure my buddy and I will enjoy that.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Rik Wolterbeek said:


> Brian, Don't know where you live but Allegiant air has great prices to St. Pete FL


Rik thanks I am in Louisiana and Im looking for flights now! I would love to come out and learn from you brother. Im going to try to make it happen. Thanks again


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

jeff gamber said:


> Brian I hope you can make it man! I really think it will be a great time. I'm super stoked to see my friends, meet you guys, and work my boys Carlos, Uzi, and my new guy! Well, mike will work my new guy for me lol!!
> 
> Rik as a bonus and a good host I'll get you those hockey tickets and an appointment an a massage therapist lol


Thanks Jeff Im going to try to swing it ... look forward to meeting you guys and working some dogs.


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> Thanks Jeff Im going to try to swing it ... look forward to meeting you guys and working some dogs.


Not working "some" dogs, when you come you will be working all of them, I guide you through the routine


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Rik Wolterbeek said:


> Not working "some" dogs, when you come you will be working all of them, I guide you through the routine


Even better yet!! Thanks again


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I gotta say, Im really looking forward to this... O


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

tracey delin said:


> I gotta say, Im really looking forward to this... O


tracey Im looking forward to meeting all you guys dude. Im pretty pumped about it.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> tracey Im looking forward to meeting all you guys dude. Im pretty pumped about it.


Brian looking forward to seeing you in some 70degree weather...


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Jeff,

I may be in that area then, do you have room if I am?


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Wayne Dodge said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I may be in that area then, do you have room if I am?


Wayne, always room for you man! With you, mike &ariel, and rik it would really shape up to be such a great event!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Wayne Dodge said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I may be in that area then, do you have room if I am?


Mother's of the Tampa area, lock your daughters up.......you have been warned!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

ok now your scaring me :-o


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> Mother's of the Tampa area, lock your daughters up.......you have been warned!


That's pretty funny lol


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

jeff gamber said:


> Disclaimer: The decoys in my area arent very strong


Jeff you should come down south and pay Frankie Cowen a visit with some of your dogs. He'll test them for you. :wink:


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Jesus Alvarez said:


> Jeff you should come down south and pay Frankie Cowen a visit with some of your dogs. He'll test them for you. :wink:


I was supposed to make it down there last week, but had to reschedule. Definitely going to get down there asap


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

jeff gamber said:


> I was supposed to make it down there last week, but had to reschedule. Definitely going to get down there asap


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Wayne you got PM

Rik.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Rik, 
Got it and replied.

Mike,
*Shakes head* I'm a good boy

Jeff,
Thank you, I'm not sure yet and probably won't be until that week, yet I hope it works out.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Couple weeks away!! Have a good range of people coming. Police, sport, and enthusiasts. Lots of time for handlers to work and demo their dogs and wealth of information from Rik, Mike, Ariel, and if Wayne Dodge is available to show up.

Information, laughs, heinekins, and Florida February weather.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Rik Wolterbeek Seminar this Sunday and a private day on Monday to work with Rik. 

Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Wish you and the rest the best this upcoming weekend Jeff, hope you guys have nice weather and a safe and fun time, wish I could of made it, but like I told ya I got Connor's first official soccer game and also being the asst. coach its probally not a smart move to miss it


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Had a great Time today at semiar ,put faces to names ,saw old freinds, met new one,s some very impressive dogs ,And the Lunch was awsome, Thanks Jeff and His Crew,


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Keith Earle said:


> Had a great Time today at semiar ,put faces to names ,saw old freinds, met new one,s some very impressive dogs ,And the Lunch was awsome, Thanks Jeff and His Crew,


 
Pics? O


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I had a good time. Always nice to see old friends and meet some new ones.  Also fun to see something different (than schutzhund) and hear different techniques. Thanks again Jeff for the invite and the food was GREAT! lol

Should be lots of pictures at times there were 3 people on the field taking pictures... plus videos.

t


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm jealous, wish I could of been there, hope to see all the fun there was to have there.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Well today wrapped up the final day of the KNPV 101 Seminar hosted by Rik Wolterbeek. The open seminar day had over 40+ people in attendance and the private training day concluded this afternoon. I couldnt be more grateful to Rik for accepting my invitation and holding this seminar.

The seminar covered KNPV training, KNPV exercises, KNPV dogs, raising working pups, some Police K9 applications, and general sport work. Rik exuded professionalism throughout his tutorials, Q&A, decoy work, and the he training provided to all the different style and level of dogs. It was such a great opportunity to learn and work with such an accomplished KNPV person and overall "dog" person. I have nothing but praise and thanks for Rik for these past two days.

Other notable people in attendance were Wayne Dodge, such a great person to have been able to talk "dogs" with, and John Lockett of K9 Perfection in Ocala (super strong decoy). Thank you to all that attended, and especially WDF Members Keith and Mo Earle and Tracy Delin. I hope everyone enjoyed their time.

I am planning maybe three more seminars this year, hopefully some current Dutch Nationals and Mike Suttle. Sorry to put you on the spot Mike lol...

Again, THANK YOU to all mentioned in this post!


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

I have attached some pics from the seminar with Rik. Unfortunately, they are only of my guys that I got from Suttle/Logan Haus Kennels. 

I'll absolutely say it without hesitation, Uzi showed and worked to be a phenomeal dog and Carlos was equally impressive at the age of 7 years old. 

The pics are a range of attack shots, training shots, and for the first time I have ever done it, doing KNPV object guards with Carlos and UZI...


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Another batch of pics...

I have plenty of video that I will post to youtube for those interested or interested in using Rik Wolterbeek for a seminar in their area.

I can't not say it lol,thanks again Mike for these guys. They F***ing ROCK!!!


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Last batch of pics...

I'll try and get some video up if the thread still has some life when I get them posted...


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting your seminar pictures Jeff.. Looks like you all had a good time! Btw, your dogs looks awesome!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Jeff I really wish I could have attended the seminar! The photos are awesome. Bro having 40 at a seminar is fantastic. The dogs look great and it is always cool to see Carlos doing his thing even at 7!

Congrats man!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Jeff were you able to get any photos of Carlos doing the "object guard"? If so could you post them I would really like to see Carlos at 7 doing what he does hahahahahah!


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

@ Jhun: Thank you for the nice words...

@ Shane: Such a great two days man. We have a ton of video that I'm trying to find the time and upload and a ton more pictures I'll put on Facebook.

Here are some pics of Carlos doing the object guard though...


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pics, but it drives me CRAZY to see the blur and backfocusing, especially on such a bright sunny day...The photography could be so much better... Wish I could visit and photo the dogs, but unfortunately I'm all the way on the west coast...But surely you can find someone local that knows how to weild a camera?


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Nice pics, but it drives me CRAZY to see the blur and backfocusing, especially on such a bright sunny day...The photography could be so much better... Wish I could visit and photo the dogs, but unfortunately I'm all the way on the westcoast...But surely you can find someone local that knows how to weild a camera?


y 

Isn't that how most of us are? I got a nice camera too, very happy with it, I know how to turn it on, change lenses, charge the battery, set it on the sports setting and take hundreds of pictures. I keep them all and save them on my external hard drive. That's how we camera dummies operate.
Looking forward to see your professional pictures here on the WDF

Rik Wolterbeek,


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Eh, I'm far from professional. I just dabble. I did learn from my grandpa who developed and printed his own B&W film, before cameras had anything automatic, LOL. My father and several friends are pro's. I went the artist route a long time ago... 

I usually am rather private about this stuff, but a few of my pics were posted here a while back. http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/boganator-hell-back-pic-heavy-14793/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

From the looks of the pics and thread post looks like it was a sucess for ya, congrats and hopely knock on wood I will make one this year.


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

*Well I made it back to IL, luckily it was not that cold (38). My wife is happy I came back in one piece, I am sore all over but it was well worth it. Uzi, Carlos and Carlo are as good as everybody thinks. I was pleasantly surprised with the quality of the dogs. 
Thank you Jeff for having me, you took care of me and my friend Joe very very good. The Hockey game on Tuesday evening was awesome.*


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Rik the pleasure was all mine. You were a wealth of information for all things KNPV and working dog related. It was a great opportunity to have been able to work Carlos and Uzi with you. It definitely makes me feel good that you had a good time both on and off the field. That was my goal to be a good, appreciative host.

PS: I felt that ice on the hockey rink would help with the soreness from Uzi lol.

In all seriousness, I would highly recommend Rik Wolterbeek to anyone that is looking at hosting a seminar for any working dog application. For all the above mentioned comments in this thread, and he is simply just a great guy to hang with and learn from...


----------

